# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Andre Rieu

## shigjeta

Andre Rieu eshte  violinisti, muzikanti, kompozitori, dirigjenti, .qe me muziken e tij mund te bej per vete ne te njejten kohe nje te moshuar apo nje femije, dhe ti beje ata te kalojne nje kohe shume te kendshme me shfaqjet e tij. Ne 1994, me daljen e albumit From Holland With Love (Me dashuri nga Hollanda), Rieu shkaktoi nje riperteritje te valsit ne te gjithe Europen, e me pas ne te gjithe boten. Nje nga pjeset e albumit ishte 'Waltz No. 2 nga Jazz Suite No. 2', kompozuar nga Dmitry Shostakovich, qe me sugjerimin e gruas, Rieu e quajti Second Waltz (Valsi #2), u be hit dhe albumi qendroi ne dhjete klasifikimet me te mira gjate gjithe vitit. Qe nga ajo kohe Andre Rieu eshte quajtur King of Waltz (Mbreti i Valsit). 

Rieu lindi ne Tetor te 1948 ne Hollande ne nje familje muzikantesh. Ai filloi studimet per muzike qe ne moshen 5 vjecare. Me pas vazhdoi studimet ne Bruksel, ku edhe fitoi cmimin Premier Prix. Qe ne vitet e universitetit ai pa reagimin e publikut ndaj valsit dhe kjo i dha idene e krijimit te Johann Strauss Orchestra dhe kompanine e tij ne 1987. Ne fillim orkestra e tij kishte vetem 12 instrumentist, ndersa sot numerohen 43,  ose edhe 50 instrumentist ne skena te medha. Andre Rieu se bashku me orkestren e tij kane nxjerr disa albume, me te cilat ka marr edhe shume çmime, si dhe kane dhene shume koncerte ne vende te ndryshme te botes.

----------


## shigjeta

Jo vetem nje muzikan i njohur, por edhe shume humor...

----------


## s0ni

Oh paska teme per Riu. E vertete qe eshte edhe humorist kur e sheh  :buzeqeshje: 
Isha duke e degjuar pak mepare

The Blue Danube Waltz e kompozuar nga Johann Strauss.

----------


## gjirfabe

Nje artist i shkelqyer shume i mirepritur ketu ne New England.

Komunikon me publikun  direkt ne shume  gjuhe.

Me poshte eshte koncerti i tij ne qytetin e tij te lindjes Maastricht.

http://youtu.be/OFu91jzli6o

----------


## s0ni

> Nje artist i shkelqyer shume i mirepritur ketu ne New England.


Gjirfabe, di gje jep koncerte ne Amerike?
Eshte fantastik, po ashtu edhe musical ensemble qe e shoqeron.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po, ka dhene shume koncerte ne US. 
Ne Florida ka ardhur gjithmone ne muaji prill, pervec vjet dhe sivjet.

----------


## Prudence

Dhe mua me pelqen shume shume

----------


## starbright



----------


## starbright



----------


## sirena_adria

*Andre Rieu pushton botën, një stradivarius i pazëvendësueshëm* 

Me miliona njerëz në të gjithë botën zgjedhin çdo muaj të vitit, të jenë pjesë e eventeve me muzikë klasike.
Koncertet komerciale kanë pushtuar tregun muzikor botëror, por është e dukshme që kanë gjithmonë dëshirë për muzikën e vërtetë dhe për të qenë pjesë e eventeve elitare klasike.

Kërkesat e tyre janë çdo vit në rritje, për të dëgjuar live orkestrat më të famshme dhe instrumentistët më në zë, që luajnë kryeveprat e muzikës klasike botërore, por edhe hite nga Queen, Metallica, Nirvana, The Doors, Michael Jackson.
Meloditë e këngëve më të famshme risillen nga orkestrat filarmonike në stil klasik modern. Koncertet e Filarmonisë së Vjenës, “Summer Nights Concert”, “Andre Rieu me Strauss Orchestra”, “David Garret Tour”, “2 Cellos”, ” La Scala Philarmonic Orchestra “,”Berlin Philarmonic Orchestra” “London Symphonye Orchestra”, “Tokyo Philarmonic Orchestra”, “San Francisco Symphony Orchestra”, “Czech Philharmonic Orchestra”, zhvillojnë eventet më të mëdha open space dhe të renditura në top listën e eventeve më elitare të muzikës klasike.

Turnetë e tyre zhvillohen në të gjithë kontinentet dhe publiku pjesëmarrës në një event është mesatarisht rreth 35,000 persona.

Për të qenë pjesëmarrës në ndonjë nga këto evente, të duhet pak fat, pasi të sigurosh një biletë, duhet t’a prenotosh mbi një ose dy muaj përpara datës së eventit dhe çmimet e tyre variojnë nga 250 euro deri në 700 euro mesatarisht.

Fronin e rekordit “Over Sold Classical Event”, këtë vit, por edhe vitin e kaluar e mban violinisti Andre Rieu, ku kërkesat për të qenë pjesë e eventeve të tij janë aq të shumta, sa ai këtë sezon zhvillon në vendlindjen e tij, spektaklin e tij 4 netë përgjatë një jave dhe ka çdo mbrëmje audiencë rreth 26,000 persona.

Rieu shquhet për talentin, karizmën dhe spektaklin që ofron bashkë me orkestrën e tij të themeluar që prej vitit 1987 “Johann Strauss Orchestra”, si dhe është violinisti më i paguar në botë, me mbi 30 milionë albume të shitura.
Rieu, është një ndër personalitetet më me influencë në muzikën klasike.

Andre Rieu ka në pronësi kështjellën ‘De Torentjes’, të ndërtuar në 1525, ku banon bashkë me familjen e tij. Të ardhurat e tij financiare janë rreth 45 milionë dollarë.

http://konica.al/2017/08/andre-rieu-...sueshem-video/

----------


## sirena_adria

:syte zemra:   André Rieu ft. Lou Bega - Mambo No. 5 (A Little Bit of...)

----------


## sirena_adria

:syte zemra:   Andre Rieu - Concert Israel, Tel Aviv - 2018

----------

